# Two lieds: Rannalla & Hämärissä



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here are two lieds set to the poems of Saima Harmaja. They were comissioned by a music school specializing in training singers. It was also published in a lied collection book here in Finland. The first song is called 'Rannalla' (at the beach) and the second one is 'Hämärissä' (at dusk). I'll post translations of the poems here later.

Performed by Emma Suszko - mezzo & Kristina Annamukhamedova - piano

Here's Rannalla:






Here's Hämärissä:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

These are very beautiful! I like _Hämärissä_ the best out of these, I think.

I would be interested in hearing some of your other works as well.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks shirime and sorry for the very late feedback! I was travelling abroad and didn't have time to visit this forum.

You can find my other works from my youtube-page https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9PsJ3D2FckdAMkkwqAjm-A

or from my soundcloud-page:

__
https://soundcloud.com/

I've posted many of my works also over here in the forum, feel free to leave me comment on the older threads or over here!


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here are the translations:

Rannalla 

Ihanat vaaleat pilvet 
liukuvat taivaalla.
Hiljaa ja lumoavasti
laulaa ulappa.

Aaltojen hyväilyistä
hiekka on väsynyt.
Tulisit aivan hiljaa,
tulisit juuri nyt –

17.03.1930

ON THE SHORE
The wonderful pale clouds
cross the sky like wings.
Quiet and enchanting
the open water sings.
The sand has grown weary
of the waves’ caressing play.
Now come in perfect quiet,
now come here, right away…
17.3.1930

Translated by David McDuff

Hämärissä

Illan herkistyessä
pilvien värit himmenevät.
Hennossa pimeydessä
latvat värisevät

Kuun yli liukuu kuulaana
savua kultaista.
Jumala - palaanko takaisin,
vai kuolenko lopultakin?

Saima Harmaja, 17.12.1931

IN TWILIGHT

As the tenderness of the night grows
the colours of the clouds dim.
In gentle darkness
the treetops shiver

Over the moon clearly glides
a glimpse of smoke that is golden.
God - Will I return,
or shall I finally die?

Translation by me, I'm definitely not a translator but maybe you'll get the idea of the poem.


----------



## RogerExcellent (Jun 11, 2018)

Very good, will you be writhing more? we are eager to hear others


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you RogerExcellent! I have a couple of lieds in the making, hopefully I will be finished them by the end of the summer. Meanwhile, you can listen to my other vocal music pieces I've posted here before. I will add links to them over here.

Om Hösten - set to the poem of Edith Södergran


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fom-hosten

Sairas - set to the poem of Saima Harmaja


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Very beautiful indeed. I've listened to the 2 pieces in the OP so far and I love them. Are they atonal? If not, they still sound nice and modern to me.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks Fredx2098! They are atonal in a sense that there is no tonal center and most of the time the harmony is not based on triads. However, 'Rannalla' has occasionally hints of tonality because of the few triads that appear there.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

That's precisely my favorite kind of music! I'm listening to some more on your youtube page and it's great.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks again Fredx2098! Nice to hear that my music sounds good to you  Hopefully I'll have something new to share here around august or september, depending when I finish composing the music and when I can hire professionals to perform them.


----------

